# ein Video über Webcam in VB machen...



## sasasavic (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar, will ich ein Überwachungssystem programmieren.

Eine Lichtschranke steuert das Ganze.
Also es soll über Lichtschranke, Webcam und PC laufen.

Wenn die Lichtschranke das erste mal unterbrochen wird soll die Webcam anfangen aufzunehmen.

Beim zweiten Unterbrechen von der Lichtschranke soll die Webcam aufhören aufzunehmen und das aufgenommene Video auf der Festplatte speichern.

Mein Problem liegt nun darin, dass es so weit klappt, dass das Bild von der Webcam auf dem Formular angezeigt wird beim Starten vom Prog.
Und man kann,wenn man auf Command-Button klickt Bilder auf der Festplatte speichern.

Soweit so gut.

Aber nun weiß ich nicht wie ich des hinkriegen könnte, dass die Webcam, wie gesagt, nicht Bilder sondern Videodateien macht?

Könnt ihr mir da helfen?

Es wäre echt genial, also ich hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann...


Liebe Grüße Sasa


----------



## Rift (10. Februar 2005)

also ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube du brauchst dafür ne DLL. 
Avicap32.dll, mit dieser DLL kannst du jede Viedoschnittstelle ansteuern und etwas aufnehmen, sogar von der TV-Karte.
Sie müsste mit im Windows standartverzeichnis, also meißt C:\Windows\system32\ drinnen sein!
Ich hoffe das hilft dir zumindest ein bisschen weiter!


----------



## sasasavic (10. Februar 2005)

ne hilft mir nich wirklich weiter. Des hab ich nämlich schon.
Mir gehts darum, irgendwie erklärt zu kriegen wie man mit ner Webcam aufnehmen kann...


Aber trotzdem DANKE.

Sehr nett von dir...

Mfg


----------



## Mafutrct (11. Februar 2005)

hi

Also es gibt ziemlich sicher eine DLL für diesen Zweck, aber da ich mich mit Peripherie-Interfacetechniken nicht auskenne würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:
Du hast gesagt, du kannst die Bilder anzeigen. Ich nehme jetzt mal an du zeigst Sie in einer PictureBox an, ein Form oder irgendwas in der Richtung geht aber auch.
Erstell einen Timer, der alle 50 ms das Bild speichert (per PBox.SavePicture Pfad).
Die 50 ms entsprechen 20 fps, das sollte normal reichen, ich würde sogar sagen, dass dann die Festplatte dann arg schnell voll wird.

mfg
Mafu


----------

